# Fastboot.exe



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've searched. Does anyone have a working link for fastboot.exe. The first thing I do when it comes in the mail is unlocking the bootloader!

p.s. and by working I don't mean one that has been taken down or was removed. Thanks guys


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I can put one up in my dropbox for you if you'd like.

Even better, a link from koush. http://koushikdutta.blurryfox.com/G1/


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I can put one up in my dropbox for you if you'd like.
> 
> Even better, a link from koush. http://koushikdutta.blurryfox.com/G1/


Thank you


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

You could also just download the sdk for the most kosher file of them all


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

k.electron said:


> You could also just download the sdk for the most kosher file of them all


It didn't come with my sdk for whatever reason


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

k.electron said:


> You could also just download the sdk for the most kosher file of them all


It doesn't come with the SDK. At least not anymore.


----------



## Thing 342 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hmmm. Just downloaded the Linux version of the SDK, which came with fastboot.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Thing 342 said:


> Hmmm. Just downloaded the Linux version of the SDK, which came with fastboot.


Windows version doesn't. I have the zip sitting here and it doesn't. Maybe it's downloaded with the updates after the first run. I have a copy hidden away just in case, but I can't remember if I used that or got it after some updates.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Windows version doesn't. I have the zip sitting here and it doesn't. Maybe it's downloaded with the updates after the first run. I have a copy hidden away just in case, but I can't remember if I used that or got it after some updates.


It was in my platform tools folder. Installing using the exe.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

CBMC said:


> It was in my platform tools folder. Installing using the exe.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hmm... I think that was the case for me too, but I remember once before I had the SDK with everything except fastboot so I kept a copy in my collection of Android files. I know it's not in the zip.

I just dug through the exe and it's not there either. In fact, in both cases there aren't any platform-tools at all unless I'm overlooking something. The first thing you do after installing is download the latest APIs and shit so I suppose that's when you get the tools. Strange that once before I had the tools, including ADB, without getting fastboot which seems to be the OP's case too.

Doesn't matter though, we're all happy with fastboot now, right?


----------

